# 187ml bottles



## CassieV (Mar 3, 2010)

Has anyone ever bottled the 187ml bottles? If so, I was just wondering what you used to seal them. From the store the have screwcaps. I'm new to wine making. I didn't know if you could buy new screwcaps that small.


----------



## robie (Mar 3, 2010)

Call George, he is very helpful. He carries screw caps and will know.


----------



## CassieV (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks. I will.


----------



## bruno (Mar 4, 2010)

I use the 187's that take a #7 cork. Then regular shrink tops. Works well. When corking, I need to put a 2x4 under the bottle since they are so little the corker doesn't extend long enough.


----------



## robie (Mar 4, 2010)

bruno,

If Cassie is going to cork those bottles, do you figure a floor corker should be used, instead of a hand corker?

I'm wondering, since the bottles are screw tops if the double handle hand corker might break the 187 ml bottles. It tends to squeeze the neck of the bottle. Those screw tops would be a little weaker in the neck. 

Yep, we are back to the age-old question about corking screw-top bottles. According to the more experienced, it will work. Just beware something might break.

One of the more experienced once told me that for wine, they sometimes have used beer bottles and regular old beer caps. Just don't lay them on their side. You might consider this, Cassie.


----------



## CassieV (Mar 4, 2010)

I was wondering the samething myself about corking them. From what I've read on here the screw tops are thinner in the neck. I have the double lever hand corker. Someone put on here before that risking the bottle breaking isn't worth it. The beer bottle thing is a good idea, Dancerman. I just wanted smaller bottles because they are perfect for the golf course and there are days when I just want a little bit of wine without opening a whole bottle.


----------



## robie (Mar 4, 2010)

That's a great reason for the smaller bottles. Just enough for one person (or maybe two) and handy, too. Perfect size for slipping into a backpack for hiking or skiing.
On the ski slopes you can buy the even smaller, single-glass bottles. They are nice with lunch on a cold day, but are just a taste.


----------



## Goodfella (Mar 4, 2010)

I like the 375's for that. And they take regular corks


----------



## CassieV (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everybody. I ended up ordering the 375ml. I do tend to drink more than 1 of the 187's. So I figured those would work best for me.


----------



## robie (Mar 4, 2010)

Did you see George's email about using #8 corks on the 375 ml bottles?
I didn't have any when I bottled 375's this past weekend. The #9 worked OK, but apparently they are a little harder to get out of the 375's than the #8's.


----------



## CassieV (Mar 4, 2010)

Yea I did order some # 8's with them. They were suggested in the description of the bottles. The bottles are on sale right now so it worked out great.


----------



## bruno (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry I wasn't clear, the 187's I use are not the screw type.


----------

